# Do You Do This



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Same here!


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

I was just thinking earlier today that if I spent more time knitting and not searching for the next project I would get more done!

Of course I found about 5 more "things" I want to knit so I should get off this computer and go knit


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh yes I do this. However I am careful what I purchase. Plus it helps that I have a job where I can keep checking throughout the day. LOL. Leaves me home time to knit..


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG I am so happy that I am not the only one. KP and Ravelry have become my obsessions.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> OMG I am so happy that I am not the only one. KP and Ravelry have become my obsessions.


Never alone. I think we all suffer from some part or all of this special obsession. :XD:


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Sounds very familiar


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


That is so funny Dreamweaver, still so true. No power and wow I know some people like me worry that the world has come to an end..LOL


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

At least we are all in the same boat together!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I am guilty of the same thing. I downloaded and printed so many dishcloths, to move on to shawls, then gypsycream bears. It never stops, but I figured that if I get tired of one thing I can go back and start over


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Oh yes me too, and sometimes I go in those virtual windows and buy. I have no idea when I am going to get time to knit up the last lot of yarn I bought on line!


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Ditto all the above.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep ... I print them and stack them next to the printer ... a large one there now. Will get to sorting and putting away after I finish watching all the "Merlin"s I have recorded and stored. Mmmm... around thirteen, I think! REALLY like the series. I can knit/crochet while I watch ... : )


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

And now theres Pinterest!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Guilty.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I think we may be able to get help with this.
Best done in groups worldwide.


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh heaven forbid!!!! What we obsessive knitters do &#128540;without ravelry and the Internet patterns


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Love your comment...so true. Don't know if my last computer crashed 'cause I added just one more pattern in "MY Favorites" LOL


Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


----------



## perkins52 (Mar 29, 2012)

I too do this though am getting "better".
I just enjoy the search.You pick up many useful tips/ideas.Avril


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi same here ravelry and lion brand are among the hundreds of web site i trawl for pattern always find something new i want to start but i always finish one project first as i hate part knitting all over the place though i do have lots of wool stashes when its a bargain you just have to buy


----------



## shimmers (Jul 11, 2011)

lol same here


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it happens to all of us who get the "knitting bug"! ;-) And KP just leads to other computer searches for me. After that beautiful Gypsy Vanner horse post a couple of days ago, I spent probably 2 hours last night searching websites for those horses! LOL Now I'm in love with Gypsy Vanners and want one of my own!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

AUcrafter said:


> I was just thinking earlier today that if I spent more time knitting and not searching for the next project I would get more done!
> 
> Of course I found about 5 more "things" I want to knit so I should get off this computer and go knit


I have the same problem. Every day I add another half dozen or so more projects to my list to do, and there is NO WAY that I will ever accomplish even half of them, but I keep adding more. Half the time I can't find a particular one that I am looking for anyway as there are too many to go through to try to find it. Think I have a problem????


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


ha ha rofl and lets not forget ebay, yarn a holic dream store, now if i could touch all that lovely yarn....oh well,
just to wait till it gets here


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


And when that happens we go into withdrawal. Remember a few weeks back when KP was down for a few hours? We all just about went nuts......


----------



## bopgirl8 (Jun 27, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> OMG I am so happy that I am not the only one. KP and Ravelry have become my obsessions.


no my dear you are not alone....lol... i hide all my yarn in the rumpus room but then there is no where inside the house to store such a hoard...hehehe


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I call myself a "collector" of yarn and patterns. That sounds good doesn't it?


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

Too funny my daughter said to me," step away from the computer and you won't get hurt". I have patterns, yarn needles and hooks galore, and here I sit searching the net and not making anything!!!


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

You are not alone. I save projects and patterns and when I go through them I sometimes wonder why I liked them in the first place. So I delete them and get some others. Always something new in the works.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha...you guys make me laugh so much.


YOU ARE NOT ALONE!

I do the same. :lol:


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

I just went through notebooks that I store internet patterns I printed off to do some day and downsized. My husband thinks our computer runs slow because of all the knitting websites I have saved under our favorites!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I absolutely do window shop all the time! I have things in carts all over the place. If I bought everything I put into carts, I'd be in the poor house! Pretend shopping is fun for me, and doesn't cost a thing!


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

You can whittle away an hour on KP or other yarn websites in a heartbeat! I just bought yarn yesterday for a bath mat I've been wanting to do and what am I doing this morning? I'm looking at another sale on Little Knits! Or someone on KP will point you to a particular knitting instruction on youtube and of course you have to look at it as that is how we learn. Can get obsessive!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I think looking for yarn and patterns is just part of the fun and if you like doing it, then don't feel like you should be knitting. I used to feel the same way, but I've decided it's part of the wonderful, fun great whole of knitting.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Goes with the territory. As well as yarn hoarding and pattern hoarding. At least we aren't hurting anyone and we create such beautiful things when we get around to it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Obviously, you're not alone! It's so easy to do, to waste our precious time. I'm trying to spend more time gazing at my own stash now, and ignoring the many emails from yarn companies on the Web I have ordered from.....it's hard!!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


When I've got everal projects going and am shopping for more, I remember my mom saying..."the idle mind is the devils workshop"


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


The power went out when I was in a pattern frenzy and I went into high anxiety mode. That's when I knew I was addicted. I also know I love the hunt even though I'll never use but a small fraction of what I save.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

You could be my twin :-D


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes i've done it in the past but i don't anymore, have stopped unless i really am going to knit it or use the wool


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

hmmm.... must be catchy.


----------



## sittinanknitten (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been waiting for two separate packages of yarn to come all week. Every evening when I get home I ask my husband if the packages have arrived yet. He replies, didn't you just get a big package last week. Sheepishly I had to admit yarn shopping and collecting patterns has become my addiction. It is good to know I am not alone.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I definitely do the same; in fact, I do so much that I made a binder of the patterns I printed from the computer. Oh yes, and forget about buying the yarn...I am a yarn-a-holic! LOL


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


I look for the next projects. Idea for all kprs: Was just thinking that I have made some things in the past that I like and should make them again.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> And now theres Pinterest!


YES! Thank God Someone else has the same affliction I do. Between KP, Ravelry and Pinterest, I can't get anything done ARRRRRGGGGH!!!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I am the same I also print out patterns that I think I will need, when the day is done and I look back and always regret not crafting for very long and then I think tomorrow I will do more but the computer goes on and then I start all over again xx


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


I guarantee you are not alone. My friends at crafts group always ask me "well what did you find. learn, discover this week instead of producing!" All someone needs to say to me I wish I had a free pattern for----"And I am at my desk to find it for them.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


Yep same here!
Witchyfrog


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds as if I'm in good company.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

DITTO!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Birds of a feather flock together....and I'm in the flock...Between KP, Crochetville and Ravelry I have just about used up all the space on my "Favorites" bar and list...It will take me more than a day to purge the list...In the event that my laptop crashes I have even e-mailed myself patterns that I like alot...


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Oh, the things I could acocmplish if I didn't spend so much time on the internet windowshopping ... write the great American novel, paint a masterpiece etc etc. See, I'm doing it again right now  It's all part of the fun. No guilt, no regrets, right??


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

This is the nature of obsession - there's nothing you can do about it !


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Since joining KP my "stash" (both patterns and yarn) have grown substantially! Just sayin'...



G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


----------



## EvieD (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess I feel like I HAVE completed a project when I see what others have done and download or bookmark the pattern! The same way I feel more energized when I WATCH an exercise class on TV. LOL


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup - do it every day..... could have a worse addiction...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Maybe we need to get more information on Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and start a support group? Nah, we're already a support group. My name for the group: FE, Fiber Enablers


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I do and then think, I could have been knitting and finishing a project already started.... :|


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry, can't help you... But if you ever find a cure, do tell me, I will try it also...


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Love the picture of your dogs! We have a black Daschund. Her name is Riona, which is Celtic for little princess. Well, let me tell you she has grown into a full fledged Queen. She runs this house and all her subjecs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Since joining KP my "stash" (both patterns and yarn) have grown substantially! Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I blame a lot of this on KP and all the nice people here. I have learned about some many different websites, yarn sites, yarn types etc. and it is so hard to resist. At least I haven't yet. My stash used to be so small, now in just a few months it has grown exponentially and continues to do so. I can't even remember what is in it in any more and I am still thinking that particular colour would look nice too, must try that yarn etc. I really think there is no cure once you become addicted.

Sue


----------



## hypnoknitter (Jul 3, 2012)

Half the fun of knitting is dreaming about what you are going to make next. I have been stable (stash beyond life expectency) for awhile now - but it is still hard to resist a good sale or an interesting pattern...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you my twin sister? I need to add another room to my house to hold all the yarn and patterns I have hoarded.My poor children will have a really big job after I'm gone. Unless I can teach them to knit. Edith M


----------



## Dot M (May 9, 2012)

Already have one ringed folder filled, plus many patterns sitting in a box waiting to buy another ringed one to put them in and still I keep copying off every new knitting or crocheted pattern I find interesting. But, I do the same when see a cooking recipe I think sounds delicious,any new info on gardening or other craft tips and patterns and info for wood making. So, my home sure has lots of comp papers collected . One day my kids will have fun deciding what to do with them all- plus have years of Workbasket pattern books , when they stopped printing, went buying "Hooked on Crochet" monthly mags. Also have loads and loads of other crocheting/ knitting magazines collected over the years. Every once in a while I go back into one of these real old pattern and make one. 
Things have changed so much over the years that many of the older patterns are back modern again. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

Girls and ladies and gentlemen....we are all in the same boat...my feelings are that if we are happy, content and relaxed as we browse all over the computer for projects and ideas, that is what is important...much better than taking pills or visiting specialty doctors...AND, I am not hurting anyone while doing that AND I am sitting at home, not running around town....and I am SMILING as I cruise the internet...cruise on, my friends...


----------



## hypnoknitter (Jul 3, 2012)

I love vintage patterns - I found treasure when my friends mother decided to clear out all of her patterns from the 80's - Of course, I haven't actually made any of them up yet.


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

yes, I am always out there looking for the prettiest verigated yarn that will be so pretty for something never intending to buy it. I am always out there looking at patterns and love seeing what people have made. Never intending on making it. Oh yes, the time spent, I could of make a complete sweater on my knitting machine.
Patti


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


YES! Yes, yes, and how much time do I also spend reading KP, I think of it as relaxation and a little variety for my brain. We need to be open to new ideas. Just enjoy.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


I agree.


----------



## MyrtlesDaughter (Dec 4, 2011)

My stash of yarn and patterns is growing by leaps and bounds. I am not spending money I can't afford. This is a simple pleasure. Give yourself permission to enjoy it. Take a deep breath in, let it out slowing and go fondle your yarn. Life is too short to reprimand yourself.


----------



## hypnoknitter (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree - as addictions go, yummy yarn is a good one.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

ditto here lol


----------



## gipscj (May 25, 2012)

Just note how many responses there are to this original post. Apparently there is an epidemic raging!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a funny for this... my younger DS decided I spent way too much time on my computer playing games and spending time on facebook chatting. He asked me one day why I didn't try to learn knitting, he had found a small tote that had some yarn and needles and my book on teach yourself to knit that I had purchased while living in the Colorado mnts. He said he could use a new pair of the slippers I had made for him way back then. So, of course being a good Mom I set out to make them.. then decided that with the internet I could probably find a new pattern and then went to Walmart and purchased some yarns, pulled a free pattern from the displays, came home and searched their website. One thing led to another and now with the yarn stash the books on knitting and all the needles and such that go with the craft his former room is now my craft room. Funny is that when he recently visited he asked if he could download a new game he thought I'd be interested in.. :lol: said I spent a lot of time knitting and on the computer with this knitting group. Never satisfied... but I sure am :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


Guilty as charged!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup.... I'm right along with you!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have 2 boxes of patterns under my bed and 8 tubs of yarn. Guess I am obsessed!!!!!


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

know ravelry but what is KP


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely the same.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I'm a beginning knitter but have crocheted for years so yes I have a VERY large yarn stash but now it's knitting patterns I'm copping. Husband and daughter yelling what happened to the all the ink for the printer. I'm looking for more wool sheep on craigslist. So I guess I have a yarn problem. I just keep telling myself we have very long winters. As the name say never enough yarn and glad to know I'm in good company.By the way how much can the computer hold under book mark this page???


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

gosh I didn't know this was a problem I thought it was all a part of my hobby .... my eyes only allow me to knit for a few hours anyway... and all the inspiration and wonderful conversations with others who share the same 'hobby' is the best way to spend my spare time... plus how would we know what to knit if we didn't brows the internet every day..LOL


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

SHHHHH......!!!! Don't even THINK that!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes here too! And now I'm doing the puzzles! I need to get back to knitting!  Lots more to show for my time!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Oh, I could have written this! I do exactly the same thing....



G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

You made me laugh, you must have seen how much time I spend doing the same thing. Yes, this is very addictive. I have enough yarn and projects in sight that I will be dead before I get to it all. Who do I will all this to?


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I do the same thing. I think of it as "research" and then I can tell myself it's time well spent...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> G-Ram said:
> 
> 
> > i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.
> ...


I agree. This site is inspiring which is why I began reading it. I have learned a great deal from these great people. It definitely got me back to knitting and it has been relaxing. Knitting is so good for the spirit - it's the creativity.

Love the general chit chat also.

I have another way to read it - with favorite music. Can't beat the relaxation both together give!!
:-D


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


Window shopping is a healthy pastime.
Di


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Guilty here too!! But it is so much fun!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


Did I say that? It sounds like me.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

It's an addiction we share. I would have to live to be 200 to knit up all the patterns that I have in my "want to knit"files. I have enough yarn to knit for 5 years and not NEED to but anymore, and yet I still do.
Oh well, it's a harmless addiction.....


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Having a family picnic soon and daughter with kids staying at house, so I went through my printed stack of patterns that I have "saved" for future reference. If I did all those patterns I would never die, I would never be bored, well, you get the picture. So I went through with the mindset of, well, am I going to make this? If not pitch the pattern. So I cleaned house, but you know as soon as everybody is gone, I will be back to the old routine of printing off the patterns. I save a lot on the computer. Heaven forbid if this computer ever goes belly up!!! ALL I CAN SAY IS I AM IN GOOD COMPANY WITH YOUR GALS - KNIT ON (OR CROCHET ON)!!!!!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Edith M said:


> Are you my twin sister? I need to add another room to my house to hold all the yarn and patterns I have hoarded.My poor children will have a really big job after I'm gone. Unless I can teach them to knit. Edith M


I love my 16 square bookcase from IKEA, it hold tons of yarn. Unfortunately, I need a couple more, but there is currently no where to put them. I love the top of my 16 square, too. I keep part of my wooden crochet hook collection, as well as part of my wooden knitting needle collection, and my wooden knitting/crochet rulers collection, and .......... I think I'm seeing a pattern developing here. Oh, that's another reason I need more 16 squares - for the space on top. At he rate I'm going I could use another one for fabric, and my multitude of pattern binders. Plus ...... Now, where is the printout on Compulsive buying?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Dot M said:


> Already have one ringed folder filled, plus many patterns sitting in a box waiting to buy another ringed one to put them in and still I keep copying off every new knitting or crocheted pattern I find interesting. But, I do the same when see a cooking recipe I think sounds delicious,any new info on gardening or other craft tips and patterns and info for wood making. So, my home sure has lots of comp papers collected . One day my kids will have fun deciding what to do with them all- plus have years of Workbasket pattern books , when they stopped printing, went buying "Hooked on Crochet" monthly mags. Also have loads and loads of other crocheting/ knitting magazines collected over the years. Every once in a while I go back into one of these real old pattern and make one.
> Things have changed so much over the years that many of the older patterns are back modern again. Anyone else noticed that?


I also collect recipes and cookbooks, but I rarely cook. Go figure!


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


But...if you have a tablet (I have an Android xyboard) with internet access you can extend the symptoms until the power returns or the battery dies, whichever is sooner. Ya gotta love technology.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


You aren't wasting time. You are looking for inspiration. I go through this when I want to knit something, and don't know what I want to knit, or with what.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

mmMardi said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Are you my twin sister? I need to add another room to my house to hold all the yarn and patterns I have hoarded.My poor children will have a really big job after I'm gone. Unless I can teach them to knit. Edith M
> ...


Again I say "the idle mind is the devils workshop!". ;-)


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't think of it as wasted time. You got a vicarious thrill out of viewing the patterns. My mother adored cooking and had hundreds of cookbooks that she would read daily like novels. When she was in the nursing home before she died she watched every cooking show on television. It brought her joy as I'm sure looking at the yarns and patterns did for you. You are not alone.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed...but isn't it fun?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG We must all be NORMAL. I do the same thing and feel the same way?
Wonder what a psychiatrist would say about us? Well I guess it is better then being on the net looking at porn!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been doing that a lot lately. I am going to have to live to be 120.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I was just watching this week's video on New Stitch A Day and they said they had 314 new member this week because someone posted their site on Knitting Paradise. He was thrilled and thanked us.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah . . . that, and playing solitaire . . .


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

G-Ram-But how would you know what's available out there if you didn't look? If you enjoy looking, keep looking! Denise


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

What's worse is when window shopping for yarn you don't need turns into buying yarn you don't need. Guilty! I am going to need a 12 step program to stop this addiction.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's an addiction.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Quick, comebackknitter, please tell me if Pinterest is new or where do I look for something new and interesting to look/buy as this house is already bulging with unfinished yarn, etc. JW


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ynotknit said:


> Ditto all the above.


Gee, me too! Am currently waiting for two packages in the mail. But no mail today!


----------



## dancerz123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ditto ... KP disease .... It's also very contagious to others... lol


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank goodness I have ofund others who belong to my club. I was beginning to think that I was the only member. My favorites file, and projects file as grown to unbelieable proportions, and now I only hope that I remember just some of what I spent so much time on the Internet looking for, instead of sitting and completing more of the WIP that I am doing. Old habits die hard.


----------



## baldwin (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm addicted! I've quit buying yarn online unless it is for a specific pattern that requires something that I can't buy locally. However when it comes to patterns I have limited my browsing to in-between projects.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> And now theres Pinterest!


Oy...no kidding. I can spend an entire day on Pinterest! And I've got the pinmarklet on my browser so that anytime I come across anything interesting on another website, I can pin it! I have pin boards for Knitting Love, Ravelry Wishlist, Cat Bordhi and a couple of other knitting and crochet related boards.

Sheesh...like I needed another internet time suck!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

And of course, if some posts a great link, I have to go there and peruse it.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


DITTO - DITTO - DITTO :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Quick, comebackknitter, please tell me if Pinterest is new or where do I look for something new and interesting to look/buy as this house is already bulging with unfinished yarn, etc. JW


www.pinterest.com

Check it out and if you want to join, pm me with your email address and I'll send you an invitation to join.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Guilty. Resistance is futile.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

I just start my morning with my one cup of coffee for the day, read the digest, relax a bit.. and onward with the day. I do printout :stuff: I want to maybe use later and have a place where I store them. 

I personally find this a great way to start my day. Will I use all that I have printed out.. no but who cares. I love this forum and info I get, plus just a great way to start my day. Maggie


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm addicted to Ebay...keep buying yarn that I don't need...I must have 3 or 4 big rubbermaid totes full plus all the recent stuff that's just stashed in a spare room.
Came back from England loaded with yarn and I only knit for one 4 yr old GD..who told me very seriously"Nanny..you know I do have a lot of clothes so you don't have to keep knitting for me"


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

It is definitely KP disease ladies, so just relax and enjoy browsing through patterns, needles, hooks, yarns and buttons. Should anyone question your motives, simply look at them and smile and say, it could be a lot worse....I could be doing crack or drinking....instead I am looking at patterns and yarn! =)


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh yes, I know this so well. Thought I was bad enough before I joined KP, now I waste even more time doing it. Not entirely a waste though cos 1 actual thing used out of 10 is'nt bad.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

All I can add to this is thank goodness I have my Tablet just in case if I have a pc crash, which so far its been great. We all have this same obsession and its a good one if you ask me. But we do have to limit our time here so we can get more things done to show everyone. So I vote for just coming here for just 1hr a day(can be spaced out) and see how that works for us. I"m sure we can manage with an hr to KP. And lets all KNIT our little fingers off in the meantime...lol


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, I'm a "newbie" to yarn web shopping. Just got my first shipment the other day. I'm behind on this so will try to catch up to the rest of you. Gotta go, so many websites, so much yarn to order!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Of course, but I have to set a timer, or I'd never get time to knit. 45 minutes window shopping and hours knitting! )


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Do we need a 12-step program..."Knitters Annonymous" ? Let's not even go there. LOL


----------



## Shalifa (Jan 9, 2012)

Guilty as charged. Had good intentions when I bought said yarn and or patterns just never got around to it yet. So I put my self on a yarn diet. Must use up what is here first! Can't afford not to. Since I have been given yarn for 25 years. I need to use this little bits up. Most of it is acrylic, not my favorite, still good for many things. One I am making a dog coat for our Great Dane 4 strands- 2 each row switching each row, at a time using odd balls up. Then I started using small amounts on Geopuff's similar to Bee Keepers quilt Hexipuff's but different, I plan to make 4 or 8 chair cushions for my dinning room chairs. Well 4 are kept in a differnt part of the house so I can do either.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Guilty!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

The next project is so interesting (and varies by season) and I really want the finished item; but, two things keep me from moving forward on it: 1. the high cost of postage and 2. the ufo's in pre-frog state taking up space in the closet. Looking is enjoyable when potential problems with pattern, design or yarn are still unknowns.


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

Me too. It is like you don't want to miss anything. There is so much learning done in the process. But it does suck my time up pretty badly.

But you have to have something you are passionate about. Mine is learning new knitting or crochetting techniques. Plus, collecting stuff for these types of projects and sewing and quilting. 

Plus, working on about 6 projects at a time...

The problem is...when is enough enough...there are so many new ideas out there.

Nancy


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah... very familiar syndrom what I have)


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

to use all the patterns and recipes I have downloaded I will have to live to be a thousand years old. and by then will have about another thousand years of downloads to do. I AM GOING TO LIVE FOREVER!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I do the same thing. I love looking at all the patterns wishing I had time to knit/crochet everything I see. Don't forget looking at all the knit/crochet books that are available. I do that too.  Carlyta


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Me too, but we are learning new things everyday and that has to help not hurt us!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

me too i waste so much time on ebay looking at wool.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


This is funny because today my friend asked me what I actually do when I am on the computer for hours at a time...:LOL:
I tell her about KP and all the patterns and yarn I look up - "But you have so much yarn already" she says. 
She has a computer but rarely turns it on. She has no hobbies, doesn't even read because she has problems with her eyes, so she watches TV and waits for the days I am able to go out with her - for lunch, shopping, whatever mood we are in. She will go to Michaels with me but we don't stay too long. I enjoy my time with her though because it reminds me that there is a life beyond knitting and my computer - I could turn into a hermit.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


Relief? Relief? I'm in a fit until the computer is back on. When I have to send my computer to ICU (computer repair shop) I just pace, too worried to even sit down and knit, worrying that the prognosis will be good.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh gosh! I'm NOT the only one! My husband and kids think so! My sewing room is a disaster (where the computer is) with papers, patterns, addresses, etc. all over. I do organize them when I can and put patterns in sheet protectors and a notebook of Knitting Favorites. I'll never get to it all----because every day there is more! I do love this KP site and all the ladies, comments and help!!!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so happy to have found y'all. I had thought there was something wrong with me! Now I see that I'm fine!


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

ME TOO!!


----------



## diane_mw (Apr 2, 2012)

I do the same and i spend ages on this web site i could do alsorts if i just picked my knitting up and put the lid down on my laptop


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems like I spend more and more time on this computer, too! Not getting anything done, knitting or otherwise! I do enjoy this site immensely!


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

I have all the symptoms of KP disease! And there is no cure? Thank goodness.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Too often! Can't help myself either!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I will own up to this also keep downloading patterns I will
never use them see them and think i will knit that next

susie cue


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


I find myself doing the same thing that you do, especially when I'm tired. It's a good rest for my brain. Then I can get back to whatever it is that requires my brain to tune in.

Hazel


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

at least it is free...the looking that is.
Nancy


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


Well said! Join the club.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't feel too bad---I just placed an order with Webs this am.

Karen

PS: Could not find the scarf pattern for the hairpin lace I'm doing. Fortunately, I'm dog sitting in Destin, where there is a lovely yarn shop and helpful owner.

Cheers! Karen


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am glad I am not alone!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a knitting pattern addict! Do I get as much knitting done with this addiction? Nooooo . . . but it sure costs less than the yarns I love! lol


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I do this too. It gives me pleasure to see the great yarns and patterns, and that gives me ideas on my own knitting. Have fun and keep on knitting!

Momma Osa


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

im having a great time as my meds have been changed over ive bought loads of wool and managed to concentrate a bit longer and of course KP and pinterest thats full of patterns i really must go through them 1 day lol i only print off what i need the rest i d/oad and save in my knitting on my comp


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am a yarn-aholic, don't have to have a pattern to buy the yarn,if its pretty or I like the feel of it, or on sale!! I just have to get it. I would rather buy yarn than shoes!!
I also have so many patterns I have down loaded, I had to buy two see-thru plastic boxes to put them in.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

good to know that it is not just me who has computer in sewing and knitting room mines a mess as well but it is an organised mess


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

All the time.. I currently have 5 binders, and about 1500 patterns in folders on my desktop


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Funny you should mention this. I just went online and ordered yarn I didn't need either for a project that I may never get around to. What on earth is wrong with us?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

faigiezipper said:


> Funny you should mention this. I just went online and ordered yarn I didn't need either for a project that I may never get around to. What on earth is wrong with us?


I would guess that WE ARE HUMAN WOMEN .........
and YARN usually is cheaper than the dressy shoes that we used to buy........ at least that's my excuse & I'm sticking to it........
I'm retired & I do NOT need the shoes........ BUT I DO NEED the NICE, SOFT yarn.......
:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sometimes, I think, it is fun planning and shopping for a project, but getting down to the "knitty-gritty" (Pardon my pun) requires a lot of repetitive knitting usually, so it is not quite as fun.

I bet that's why sewists and knittests (it's a word now) build up stash!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

The only saving grace I have about collecting all these patterns is that most of the are PDF files so now my computer is cluttered instead of my house. I still have the problem but now its just easier to hide.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

faigiezipper said:


> Funny you should mention this. I just went online and ordered yarn I didn't need either for a project that I may never get around to. What on earth is wrong with us?


Nothing is wrong with us!! This is a less costly addiction than casinos or other gambling. Yarn for a shawl costs less than designer shoes or purses. We are all normal here, the rest of the world is off their rocker./


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer - I like your reasoning!!


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I love doing this. Just last night I was searching the internet for 4-ply merino silk yarn to substitute for a Japanese yarn that is no longer available, to knit a wrap from Scarf Style. I couldn't find anything within my budget - it takes 3000 yards. I suppose I'll be back online tonight, searching some more.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> Yep ... I print them and stack them next to the printer ... a large one there now. Will get to sorting and putting away after I finish ................ )


Ahhh, that's the fun and beauty of patterns (and yarn too) -- the absolute JOY of looking through them, sorting and organizing and planning. Heck, I've often said I sometimes think I'd rather look at patterns than actually knit them.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't get the shoe addiction, but I do get the yarn stash addiction.



CBCAROL said:


> faigiezipper said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should mention this. I just went online and ordered yarn I didn't need either for a project that I may never get around to. What on earth is wrong with us?
> ...


----------



## Joetta (Feb 1, 2012)

Last night we had a power outage from a bad storm. It happened around 9:00 pm. I had to light candles. I was so bored and wanted to knit. Can't imagine how pioneer women knitted by candlelight. All I could do was go to bed. Power wasn't back on until this morning.
Joetta


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


Then I use my I-Phone to check out KP or look for patterns  :-D


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, can't let that special pattern get by me because I wasn't looking. I am so afraid I'll miss something.


----------



## D-Day (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank goodness, I was fearful of being the only one. I thought about it just the other day. What a difference it would make if I just knitted projects, instead of being so obsessed with beautiful yarns and interesting patterns.


----------



## ninaknits (Feb 25, 2011)

Dukesy, I love your quote. "Across the fields of yesterday........ could you tell me where its from?

Ninaknits


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm not alone in this er compulsion. Not only do I collect patterns (more every day) I save them to my Nook. I'm in the process of making a bag for 'on the go' projects that will hold my dpns, circs, crochet hooks, and various other tools of the trade plus the Nook and several balls of yarn. Since the bag isn't finished I'm using a garden bag with a jillion pockets. Most of my yarn searches have been for socks since I haven't made any of those and didn't know what yarns to use. Thanks to this site I've gotten some great ideas!


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

What's Pintrest like? I've heard of it but never been there.


----------



## aussiedeb (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh yes. That's exactly what lam doing now!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> OMG I am so happy that I am not the only one. KP and Ravelry have become my obsessions.


Tanzwinston: You are in very good company. I hope you know too, that you have become a KP family member. Wonderful group of people, so caring and willing to help in all kinds of ways. So glad you're here. :thumbup: Rachel


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

Just printed another pattern that I will probably never make. Should be busy on the new grandbabys afghan.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

faigiezipper said:


> Funny you should mention this. I just went online and ordered yarn I didn't need either for a project that I may never get around to. What on earth is wrong with us?


faigiezipper - If there's anything wrong with those of us who buy yarn for projects yet unknown, make room for me in that club. If buying all this yarn for projects TBD produces the smile on me like the one on you, it's well worth it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

I do the same thing. My computer is full of patterns I will never have enough time to make because I spend too much time looking on the computer.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I was the only one. I have about 10 notebooks full of patterns. Everyday I get on the computer and go through all the knitting sites. Its crazy, but so much fun.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

true that, as the kids say.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I go so far as to some times I will order the yarn and patterns and when it comes time to submit the order I cancel it! 1out of 10 times I go ahead and order it! I know it's an addiction do they have Rehab for yarn buying?I'm in deny stage still!!!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Ditto all of the above. I feel so guilty. Just can't help myself. Fran


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

i have decided not to download any more patterns off the net as i have had so many with lots of mistakes on them that i have to practically had to re-write it. just not worth the hassle.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

I have just spent over 30 hours untangling sock yarn. Probably doing this to avoid continuing knitting toe up socks. Have frogged about a dozen pair - knitted 1 1/2 inches or less. I feel really insecure about the number of stitches instep vs sole. Using magic needle 40 inch single ciircular needle. Still have some to go unraveling before I can actually go forward. Any else in same boat?


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

Not quite sure what Pinterest is. My answer to not buying all the yummy yarns is 1-800-NOMONEY. I have learned the hard way, that just because I have checks left, doesn't mean I have money to match (never really called that phone # - I wouldn't try).


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


That happened to me just before I went away for 2 weeks so have only just got up to date with KP. Still have another 50 e-mails to troll through though most of them are out of date offers which go to the trash can.

Ann


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It is all a part of the addiction.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ohhh yeahhh,
It's kind of like when you must stop at every yard sale or Thrift Store you see....you know you don't have a space for one more knick-knack and there is no kind of unusual kitchen utencil you don't have (some you don't know how to use, but they're cute) or anymore holders for scented candles.....but you can't help stopping to "just look"!


Sharon


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All crafts are my "first" love. That's my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Not only do I collect yarn and patterns for that "quick gift" that may be needed "someday" I am also a paper addict. With my MS it has become very hard for me to use the stairs to get to my craft room, My son is helping me move things downstairs to my new room. He has now seen my paper/scrapbook/card making stash. He thinks I have a problem. I just smile because years from now he will have to clean this all out again!!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's see I am 68 now so it I make all the things I have printed out I will be the ripe old age of 244 at least it has gotten to the point where I hate to tell DH I need to go get more ink for the printer...don't know how many I haved stored on the computer...lol


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

nannykints said:


> Let's see I am 68 now so it I make all the things I have printed out I will be the ripe old age of 244 at least it has gotten to the point where I hate to tell DH I need to go get more ink for the printer...don't know how many I haved stored on the computer...lol


I have 7 - 4" binders full, plus a big box full I haven't put in binders yet. I also have patterns on three thumb drives, plus tons on my computer. I had to stop printing them out. I need a month in a motel with room service and no interruptions, other than answering the door for food and trips to the vending machine, to just sort through what I have on the computer. I can't afford the ink to print them all out. Plus, if I look I'm sure I'll find many I can delete (impulse/compulsive saving). Now, I only print out what I'm getting ready to start. I need to cover the binders with fabric if I'm going to use my Home Decor as an excuse. The good news is that I rarely buy a pattern anymore because of all the wonderful free patterns. I did buy the bear patterns, but haven't had a chance to get started. It looks like I'll live to be 500.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm doing that right now and have several WIP's I could be working on.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

All day, every day, or so it seems. I will never finish all the great projects I've downloaded.


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

I join the crowd of buying/downloading patterns and yarn I may never use... but I've got to have them at my fingertips, just in case... and in the 4 years I've been laid off, it has gotten worse, even though I don't have the money to spend. HELP!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

kdunlap3289 said:


> I join the crowd of buying/downloading patterns and yarn I may never use... but I've got to have them at my fingertips, just in case... and in the 4 years I've been laid off, it has gotten worse, even though I don't have the money to spend. HELP!


Don't download any patterns except free ones. Work on using up your stash.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I collect patterns because they 'go out of print' so fast. My stash isn't very big.I give it to a friend who is active in a Prayer Shawl Ministry. Everyone comes out a winner!  :thumbup:


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....
> ...


Sounds like we're all yarnivores at heart. . . .


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

NanGreen said:


> Guilty. Resistance is futile.


OMG! I have been assimilated.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

CAS50 said:


> I don't get the shoe addiction, but I do get the yarn stash addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate shoes. . . . Love Yarn (and pocketbooks!).


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

No - I'll "suffer" this disease until I'm cured and start knitting again. In the meantime I just added (as in "not needed but wanted) lovely soft mini-mochi. Marian


Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


Bite your tongue!!!  I'd lose my mind : )


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

conch72 said:


> mmMardi said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Nice one, mmMardi.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I ran across a quote from Mark Twain this morning:

"I have too much respect for the truth to drag it out on every trifling occasion."

It is definitely applicable to many of my yarn purchase experiences. My husband has heard them all. Being a Texan allows me to add creative expression to my "yarns", pun intended.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Kerosene lamp!



Joetta said:


> Last night we had a power outage from a bad storm. It happened around 9:00 pm. I had to light candles. I was so bored and wanted to knit. Can't imagine how pioneer women knitted by candlelight. All I could do was go to bed. Power wasn't back on until this morning.
> Joetta


----------



## Dot M (May 9, 2012)

Yes, I play a lot of Solitaire also, sometimes even while on the telephone or while listening ( Yes just listening some times) to TV. Guess being a mother teaches us how to do more than one thing successfully at the same time. I find solitaire very relaxing and unwinding. Many times one of the children will tell me to sit and rest for a while- I tell them that raising my family ( including step-children) never gave me time for just sitting, so I tell them I never learned how to just sit and rest. LOL

Mardi, Bggest problem with collecting all these delicious cooking recipes is by the time I remember to pick up an item a recipe called for, when I get home I sometimes can`t find the recipe that called for it.


----------



## Dot M (May 9, 2012)

I also only download the free patterns, but used to get monthly crochet mags over the years.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

ynotknit said:


> Ditto all the above.


Times 2!!!!! :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

Same here - knit one, purl one, internet 10 - knit one purl one internet 10 - haha


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Dot M said:


> Yes, I play a lot of Solitaire also, sometimes even while on the telephone or while listening ( Yes just listening some times) to TV. Guess being a mother teaches us how to do more than one thing successfully at the same time. I find solitaire very relaxing and unwinding. Many times one of the children will tell me to sit and rest for a while- I tell them that raising my family ( including step-children) never gave me time for just sitting, so I tell them I never learned how to just sit and rest. LOL
> 
> Mardi, Bggest problem with collecting all these delicious cooking recipes is by the time I remember to pick up an item a recipe called for, when I get home I sometimes can`t find the recipe that called for it.


I rarely cook them, I just like to find them!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you not know? This is just one of the symptoms of KP Disease....... There is no known cure. Only a complete computer breakdown or power outage brings temporary relief.....


 A complete computer breakdown or power outage brings WITHDRAWAL SYMPTOMS...overwhelming desire to visit local yarn shop/fondle stash...sweating...nervousness...twitching/shaking of hands...feelings of abandonment...rapid breathing/heartbeat... 
Treatment: Reliable and sufficient light source must be found immediately. Patient must be taken to chair and given WIP, paper napkins, a cup of chocolate, and a Napoleon.
Failure to give this emergency treatment may result in short temper....rude sayings...refusal to cook any food for family...running away from home.... :twisted:


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I do this all the time. I put tons of yarn in the online shopping basket, keep shopping and then exit out of the store without paying. Saves me tons of money, but oh what fun to "window" shop.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> I do this all the time. I put tons of yarn in the online shopping basket, keep shopping and then exit out of the store without paying. Saves me tons of money, but oh what fun to "window" shop.


:?: Er...gmcmullen, be careful. You might find those items on your credit card if you have shopped there before. 
If you do it in a real physical store, Dear Po-Po comes and puts those silver bracelets on your hands behind your back and takes you for a nice ride.... :|


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> I do this all the time. I put tons of yarn in the online shopping basket, keep shopping and then exit out of the store without paying. Saves me tons of money, but oh what fun to "window" shop.


LOL LOL Now there's one good idea. By the way...in the same boat with the rest of you.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

DeeOdam said:


> You made me laugh, you must have seen how much time I spend doing the same thing. Yes, this is very addictive. I have enough yarn and projects in sight that I will be dead before I get to it all. Who do I will all this to?


 Me! Me! Meeee! :|


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for making me feel more normal.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> i spend hours on the internet "window shopping" for yarn i don't need and patterns i'll never have time to use. i get mad at myself but can't control myself. Help!! If i'd spend the time knitting i'd get a lot more accomplished.


Oh yes, I am guilty of this and I'm bad about doing it. I've got enough patterns to last 6 lifetimes and then they wouldn't all get done. BUT, I love doing it. So you're not alone in this. Rene


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Think of it this way, we are being savy shoppers. by window shoppping we learn what yarn prices are, how they compare from seller to seller. And when you walk into a lys and see some yarn you have been coveting and realize the price is great, you walk out knowing you got a great deal.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

comebackknitter said:


> And now theres Pinterest!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, you bet I do!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

So I'm not the only one? Good there is someone else out there that does the same as me. I spend so much time looking at yarns and patterns when I could be knitting.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

GUILTY! Funny you should mention it..............


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Same here. Hubby took mu credit card away because I was buying way too much yarn.Spoiled Sport!!!


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

My husband surprised me by buying my window shopping list. Beautiful thought - but awful reality. Be careful what we wish for!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't worry about catching up with the rest of us. It will happen all on it own. I guarantee it.  Just downloaded another pattern "by mistake" Uh-huh...


Juleen said:


> Hey, I'm a "newbie" to yarn web shopping. Just got my first shipment the other day. I'm behind on this so will try to catch up to the rest of you. Gotta go, so many websites, so much yarn to order!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Could someone please explain Pinterest to me!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> And now theres Pinterest!


Can you tell a little about Pinterest?


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Are there patterns on Pinterest? All I've seen so far is some very interesting looking pictures.


----------

